# The question game



## Cathy8 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think it's time for a new game on the board. Plus we need to get to know eachother a little better. Here's the new game: The question game!!

In this game I will start by asking a question. The question must be a "getting to know you" type question such as "what's your favorite food?" or "What was the last dream you remember having?" etc. So I will ask a question. The next person will answer it and then ask a question for the next person.

Here we go:

First question:  What was the last movie you cried in?


----------



## copper (Feb 12, 2007)

Idlewild (just watched it last night - weird movie, but still made me cry)

What is your favorite vacation spot?


----------



## jade (Feb 13, 2007)

Paris

What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## Panda (Feb 13, 2007)

Halloween


What bad habit do you wish you could break?


----------



## Mandy (Feb 13, 2007)

Biting my fingernails

What are your favorite pizza toppings?


----------



## Mindy (Feb 13, 2007)

Sausage and olives

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 13, 2007)

3 old cats
Schroedinger is 24 (145 in people years)
Itchy & Tinka are 16
They are all females

What are you wearing? LOL


----------



## Mindy (Feb 13, 2007)

Jeans, a gray shirt and a green sweater

What is your favorite Disney movie?


----------



## jellyfish (Feb 14, 2007)

The little mermaid

If you could be any animal, what would you be?


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 14, 2007)

A hawk, I love to see them soar.

If you could have any profession, which would you choose?


----------



## Cathy8 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd love to be a professional artist. 

What is your favorite time of year?


----------



## copper (Feb 18, 2007)

Summer

What is your favorite movie?


----------



## Jewels (Feb 26, 2007)

Good question . . .I have so many. Probably Moulin Rouge


Are you right or left handed?


----------



## Panda (Feb 26, 2007)

Right

What is your favorite breakfast cereal?


----------



## Cathy8 (Mar 28, 2007)

Frosted flakes

What is your favorite flavor ice cream?


----------



## copper (Mar 30, 2007)

Mint chocolate chip

Favorite summertime activity?


----------



## Nazla (Apr 9, 2007)

Anything in the mountains



Favorite board game?


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 15, 2007)

Scrabble




What is your favorite travel destination?


----------



## Cathy8 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hawaii


If you could be an animal, which would you be?


----------



## Noel (May 10, 2007)

Kangaroo

Favorite thing to do on a sunday afternoon?


----------



## Tabitha (May 21, 2007)

Nothing 

favorite piece of clothing


----------



## longwinterfarm (Jun 19, 2007)

grass-stained jeans

Favorite NKOTB?


----------



## Mandy (Jun 20, 2007)

Jordan Knight


All-time favorite book?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

I loved Milk In My Coffee by Eric Jerome Dickey... I think I have read it 3 or 4 times.. the first time I read it in one night! 


What was your favorite candy you bought when you were a child, and how much was it...


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 19, 2007)

pop-Rocks .50 cents


Who is your favorite Actor/Actress?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

I will have to say Richard Gere.. HE IS SO HOT!    


What was your favorite toy that you still wished you had to play with


----------



## kitten (Jul 31, 2007)

rainbow brite

Favorite time of year?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

I loved Rainbow Brite.. she was cool.. 


I love Fall close to Winter.. it get so hot here in the summer (110-120) and then it get so so cold.. so in between is nice.. 

What do you miss about high school?


----------



## jellyfish (Sep 10, 2007)

I miss seeing all my friends everyday.  I'm not very good with phones and most of my friends are married now, so my social life isn't what it was back then.

If you were granted 3 wished, what would they be?


----------



## Bret (Sep 10, 2007)

1. That I could quit my job and play with soap and wax all day.

2. That I can sell my one horse quickly because she's not earning her keep.

3. That husband and I can have a baby soon. 



Q: How much time do you spend on this forum?


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 10, 2007)

10 minutes, 6 times a day = 1 hour

Where did you take your last vacation?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 10, 2007)

Macinac Island

What would you do IF you had free time?


----------



## Bret (Sep 10, 2007)

In my "free" time, I watch tv with DH, spend time with him in general. And ride my horses if the weather is cooperating, and it's not dark outside.



What is your full time job?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

Police Dispatcher Clerk 

What was the last movie you seen?


----------



## Mandy (Sep 12, 2007)

Dumb and dumber

What time do you usually wake up in the morning?


----------



## jellyfish (Sep 16, 2007)

Usually around 8. I don't like sleeping in. It feels like a waste of my day.

What do you like most about fall?


----------



## Mandy (Oct 1, 2007)

The changing leaves - i love to drive up the canyon and take pictures.

What do you want Santa to bring you for Christmas this year?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

A MAN! LOL

What are your favorite pair of shoes?


----------



## SweetTopanga (Oct 3, 2007)

My high heeled mary-janes.  I wear them to work almost everyday.

What was the last truely spontaneous thing you did?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

disappeared for the weekend and got a hotel room.

What food give you the "poppies" LOL


----------



## SweetTopanga (Oct 6, 2007)

If you meant "poopies"  LOL, I'd have to say dairy has been getting to me pretty bad lately.  I never used to be this way only as late, but I'll deal.  No way I'm living without cheese and cream!  Hee hee.

What CD do you own that you could not live without?


----------

